# Mike Tyson in PRIDEFC?



## Grenadier (Aug 25, 2006)

I thought it was a joke...  Guess someone had better tell him no biting is allowed.  

http://www.pridefc.com/pride2005/index.php?mainpage=news&news_id=814



> Last Saturday, the baddest man on the planet was a suprise guest at PRIDE FIGHTING'S press conference to announce his official signing with PRIDE. The boxing legend addressed the crowd saying that he will be participating in PRIDE sometime in the near future.
> 
> Tyson also revealed his feelings about PRIDE saying that it is the best fighting organization in the world with the most talented fighters, and that he is happy to be a part of PRIDE. Tyson, who at age 20 became the youngest man to win the heavyweight title, has long been a fan of mixed martial arts with Fedor Emelianenko and Vitor Belfort as his two of his favorite PRIDE fighters.​


​


----------



## Slihn (Aug 25, 2006)

I think that, unless Mike has been secertly training in submissions,the match is probably going to be a typical striker vs grappler match(Asuming that his opponet will not try to stand toe to toe with him.Tyson has awesome boxing technique,he is probably the most well known boxer (next to Ali) of all time,but his prime has long ago passed;I think that his chances are slim in PrideFc.What do you think?


----------



## zDom (Aug 26, 2006)

Do they tape wrists in Pride Fighting?


----------



## Rook (Aug 26, 2006)

Slihn said:
			
		

> I think that, unless Mike has been secertly training in submissions,the match is probably going to be a typical striker vs grappler match(Asuming that his opponet will not try to stand toe to toe with him.Tyson has awesome boxing technique,he is probably the most well known boxer (next to Ali) of all time,but his prime has long ago passed;I think that his chances are slim in PrideFc.What do you think?


 
He's more likely going to fight boxing exhibitions prior to the PRIDE shows rather than compete in the regular PRIDE events according to the general chatter.  However, Tyson has had private lessons in BJJ and has, at least briefly, trained with Mark Kerr, who is a potent submission wrestler.  All he needs is a very small window going head to head and he could very well pulverize most standup fighters.  It would be interesting to see someone like Cro-cop, Vovchanchan or Silva forced to go for a submission...  and it would make for an interesting match.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 26, 2006)

I think it was mentioned thatthese would onyl be boxing matches. not mma.

anyway, someone who names their kid "exodus" has got to have a sound ground game right? ha ha
I actually think Mike Tyson used to take privates from Carlson Gracie. i've seen pics of him training jiujitsu somewhere. He is kinda friends with the gracie family ever since they challenged him some time ago....

here is a quote from mike:
"Everyone knows you're a transvestite and you love me. I'm gonna make you my girlfriend. I can't wait to get my hands on a pretty thing like you."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2006)

Well he isn't allowed to box professionally anymore is he? So I guess if he still wants to fight and try and make money doing it he has to go somewhere. And it will probably be a boost for PRIDE as well, even though it will most likely only be a momentary one.

My only question is are they making him wear one of those masks like Letcher did in Silence of the lambs?


----------



## Slihn (Aug 26, 2006)

Rook said:
			
		

> He's more likely going to fight boxing exhibitions prior to the PRIDE shows rather than compete in the regular PRIDE events according to the general chatter. However, Tyson has had private lessons in BJJ and has, at least briefly, trained with Mark Kerr, who is a potent submission wrestler. All he needs is a very small window going head to head and he could very well pulverize most standup fighters. It would be interesting to see someone like Cro-cop, Vovchanchan or Silva forced to go for a submission... and it would make for an interesting match.


 
.........(if) Tyson (where) fighting Cro-cop , Vovchanchan or Silva; I think that he would have a great battle on his hands ,even if it didnt go to the ground.( I think that Vovchanchan wouldnt be able to hang with Tyson because of his ,Chanchan's, lift of agility)Who is Tyson supose to fight anyway?


----------



## matt.m (Aug 27, 2006)

That could prove to be very interesting.  I mean Tyson with 4 oz. gloves has the power to k.o. someone in a hurry.


----------



## Rook (Aug 28, 2006)

Tyson right now hasn't had opponents announced.  He can box in the US if he has his license restored fully... he may still be banned in some locals, but he can fight elsewhere.  Of course, that means nothing outside the US - most countries will have no issue with allowing a big-gate event in.  Japan, however, might not let him in the country as they have strict anti-felony entry and visa laws and considering Tyson was less-than-civil the last time he was there.  

The general speculation is that Tyson will fight normal boxing matches against relative cans who will go down quick and easy - his presence will be little more than publicity for the event.  Of course, he could plausably fight otherwise if PRIDE decides to encourage his participation in regular events.


----------



## Odin (Aug 30, 2006)

I heard about this a while ago ( you guys seen the bob sap/mike tyson staredown!lol) 
I think its a stupid move for Tyson he will get murdered in pride bbj lessons or not, Tyson would maybe do alright fighting for the UFC,I can see him taking on people like Tim slyiva without to much trouble.

Brock lesnar of WWF fame is also signed up to fight for k-1 lol he's been training with both Matt Hughes and Royce Gracie..that should be interesting.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 30, 2006)

Slihn said:
			
		

> .........(if) Tyson (where) fighting Cro-cop , Vovchanchan or Silva; I think that he would have a great battle on his hands ,even if it didnt go to the ground.( I think that Vovchanchan wouldnt be able to hang with Tyson because of his ,Chanchan's, lift of agility)Who is Tyson supose to fight anyway?



Perhaps, but it's not often I say this, I agree with Rook, Tyson is potentially dangerous still, I mean, I reckon "I'd" probably take him... but I know he'd be a tough nut to crack......

















The Rook is right, Tyson against some of the stand ups of other arts WOULD be an interesting match up, whether he'd win is also interesting. To me anyway.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 30, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Perhaps, but it's not often I say this, I agree with Rook, Tyson is potentially dangerous still, I mean, I reckon "I'd" probably take him... but I know he'd be a tough nut to crack......
> 
> 
> 
> The Rook is right, Tyson against some of the stand ups of other arts WOULD be an interesting match up, whether he'd win is also interesting. To me anyway.


 
This I too have to agree with. I could be way off here and of course and Tyson is much older now, but I always attributed his success to background. His background is in general very different than most fighters out there. And of course there was his power and his ability to take a punch. Face the man could hitHARD.


----------



## Rook (Aug 30, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> I heard about this a while ago ( you guys seen the bob sap/mike tyson staredown!lol)
> I think its a stupid move for Tyson he will get murdered in pride bbj lessons or not, Tyson would maybe do alright fighting for the UFC,I can see him taking on people like Tim slyiva without to much trouble.


 
All Tyson has to do on the ground is survive until he can get a standup - I don't know if he has had enough experiance yet to do that, but I think it is plausible he might have.  Surely if he is going to try, he will train more.  



> Brock lesnar of WWF fame is also signed up to fight for k-1 lol he's been training with both Matt Hughes and Royce Gracie..that should be interesting.


 
Brock is officially part of Mil.  fighting systems now - and has been paired with Hughes for part of his grappling training.  I wish there were a video of them fighting - it would be interesting to see.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2006)

Just found this

Tyson's become another Vegas sideshow 
http://msn.foxsports.com/boxing/story/5920042?FSO1&ATT=HMA


----------



## Odin (Sep 1, 2006)

Rook said:
			
		

> All Tyson has to do on the ground is survive until he can get a standup - I don't know if he has had enough experiance yet to do that, but I think it is plausible he might have. Surely if he is going to try, he will train more.
> 
> 
> 
> Brock is officially part of Mil. fighting systems now - and has been paired with Hughes for part of his grappling training. I wish there were a video of them fighting - it would be interesting to see.


 
Brock is part of miltich! lol that should be interesting


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 4, 2006)

SIGH! The side show continues. SAD!

I remember growing up watching the old, invincible, iron mike. Enough is enough. Mike, save what's left of your legacy.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 4, 2006)

Id love to see him get his *** kicked.


----------

